# Short teddy bear cut



## Daisy Mae (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone have their cockapoos clipped into a half inch teddy bear trim. If so can you post a picture. I'm thinking about going a little shorter for the summer but don't want to get rid of that cute shaggy look. Currently I have Daisy cut in a one inch teddy bear cut. She is a little short at first but within two weeks looks really cute. She is 10 months old now and I've noticed a few mats. I comb her out almost every day.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No idea if it is a teddy bear cut but I keep Molly really quite short coated


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

ooh alll these terms on cuts, its a whole new world to me im a newbie


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I keep my two quite short. It's much easier to manage and in the summer keeps my babies much cooler, especially Phoebe who has a very thick coat.


----------

